# Weltmeister Meteor 120



## kreiser (18 Сен 2017)

Добрый вечер!
Снова с вопросом.
Знакомый за бугром предложил мне аккордеон соседа Weltmeister Meteor 120.
Там они все раз в год устраивают распродажи ненужных вещей.
Понятное дело, что еще придется и за доставку платить. 
Но говорит, что частенько в мою сторону мотаются частники на своем транспорте и можно договориться.
Инструментом почти не пользовались, так что верю со слов что всё там хорошо. 
Подскажите, какой максимум можно дать с учетом доставки?
И как он по классу в сравнении с Weltmeister Stella  120, и по цене тоже. 
Планипую Метеор купить, а Стеллу продать. 
Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Сен 2017)

Имею такой. Вполне гож.   Сравнивать полный Метеор с полной Стеллой- только учитывая их состояние. В Метеоре больше металла и пластика, в Стелле немало дерева. Кто не любит пластиковые резонаторы- тот не играл одновременно на Стеллах и Метеорах.  В Метеорах в основном пластиковые залоги, очень долговечные. Очень прочная механика. Надёжная регистровая машинка. Оригинальная посадка клавиш. На защёлках по пластику.  Вот на состояние этого узла и надо смотреть в 1-ю очередь, ибо не всё там просто. Зато клавиатура приятная по усилию.    Отзыв хорош, чуть лучше Стелл.   В  целом же класс инструментов весьма близок. 
Почему можно рассмотреть замену Стеллы на Метеор?  В основном по возрасту. Метеор- это поздняя ГДР и ранняя Германия. А Стелла  может быть сильно ушатанным динозавром)...

По деньгам: 22-24 тр за Метеор, требующий какого-то небольшого ТО.  И 28-30 за инструмент. который не требует никакого ТО. ИМХО.


----------



## kreiser (18 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Имею такой. Вполне гож.   Сравнивать полный Метеор с полной Стеллой- только учитывая их состояние.  ИМХО.


Спасибо. Мою Стеллу мы обсуждали.
Она переделанная.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Сен 2017)

Посмотрел ещё раз фото "Метеора". Наконец, уловил, что меня смутило.  Сильно выгоревшая правая ажурка.  Причём выгоревшая однобоко. Как если бы инструмент поставили на солнце, и надолго про него забыли.  

А там мастика, там клей, там пластик. Все они не любят солнышка...
Может, просто фото неудачное. Буду рад ошибиться...


----------



## vev (19 Сен 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,
похоже там просто пыль на солнце отсвечивает. Тряпкотератией должно лечиться


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Сен 2017)

Ну. тем более буду рад ошибиться))... 
 П.С. Больше всего прикалывают попытки обслужить аккордеон, конкретно правый полукорпус).  Особенно поиски оси клавиш. Которой в "Метеоре" нет. То есть в полном- нет, в детских- есть).  Жень, как там в группе искали заглушки оси, в инструменте без оси и без заглушек)... Это так, будущему счастливому владельцу.


----------



## vev (19 Сен 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,
ну да... Правая механика здесь несколько нестандартная... Да еще и разная на одной и той же модели...
Хотя если владелец будет таки "счастливым", то ему еще долго не потребуется лезть в правую механику


----------



## kreiser (19 Сен 2017)

Добрый вечер, спасибо всем за дискуссию!
Диапазон цен понял, то что Метеор поновее по годам тоже понял.
На фото пыль, про это уточнил.
Про Стеллу, она переделана, обсуждали, там с Рубина выборка.
Предполагаю, что Метеор легче по весу, это плюс.
И все таки, менять?
Если бы продавали за углом, было бы легче принять решение. уже бы купил, а так инструмент поедет с одного моря, далековато.


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Сен 2017)

Без возможности поиграть- решение весьма неоднозначное. Кот в мешке. Вот на мешок и надо просить скидку). 

Взвесил полный "Метеор". 10,3 кг.


----------



## vev (19 Сен 2017)

*kreiser*,

да риск не велик. Пыжика или Скандаля за червонец брать таким образом очень стремно, а Метеор не настолько дорог. Если ценник разумный - я б рискнул


----------

